# Oh yea!!



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got a jellycat chicken!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy celebrating!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lol what is it ?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

A stuffed animal chicken!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Did you get him off Amazon?
Robopet will be so jealous! Where is he anyway?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

He's working making lots of $$$$$$.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Where had robopetz been?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry where has!?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Um, I stole a toy rooster that crows and is a flashlight too from a crying 2 year old. She is my granddaughter, and I knew she didn't want it as bad as I did. AND, I'm bigger than she is.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Nice snag!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Um, I stole a toy rooster that crows and is a flashlight too from a crying 2 year old. She is my granddaughter, and I knew she didn't want it as bad as I did. AND, I'm bigger than she is.


Lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yea!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

